# Help Find Ginger Beer Recipe



## Dubes (9/8/12)

This is my first post. I am wanting some help to find a good easy ginger beer recipe. I have looked on the net but as i am not sure what to do i am asking for some help. I would like it to be an alcoholic type ginger beer. i have made some cider in the past and would like to give this a go. so any help or recipe's would be great.
Thanks


----------



## sponge (9/8/12)

Get yourself a ginger beer kit - similar to the cider kits - and follow the instructions (except try and ferment closer to 20'C) and add in a little boil of 0.5-1kg ginger, a couple of lemons, some cloves and cinnamon. Just boil them all up in a pot with some of the water you'd use anyways to get the goo out, and it should be right on the money.

I often do something like this for xmas's since the family loves it. Real easy to drink and is still around 4.5%

Its the only time I use a kit for brewing as I havent been able to reproduce something as tasty without one.


Sponge


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/12)

DrSmurto posted a pretty decent looking recipe over on homebrewandbeer.com that i'll be trying in the coming weeks
hopefully no one minds me linking to another forum :unsure: 

http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...44&start=20


----------



## mattieharding (9/8/12)

sp0rk said:


> DrSmurto posted a pretty decent looking recipe over on homebrewandbeer.com that i'll be trying in the coming weeks
> hopefully no one minds me linking to another forum :unsure:
> 
> http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...44&start=20



let us know how it goes mate

cheers


----------



## nathan_madness (9/8/12)

Made this last summer it was a smash. Cant remember where I got it from though.

Hard Ginger Beer (Alcoholic) 23L

This recipe makes a semi-sweet alcoholic ginger beer of about 4.5% strength. You can vary the sweetness by varying the amount of lactose in the recipe or make it dry by leaving the lactose out altogether (see notes)

You will need
• A 25 or 30 litre fermenter
• A priming scoop for measuring sugar into the bottles
• Homebrew sterilizing compound
• Beer or screw top softdrink bottles

Ingredients:
• 2kg Dextrose
• 500g malt extract
• 500g lactose
• 2kg crushed fresh ginger
• 4 Lemons Juiced
• 5g yeast nutrient
• 1 sachet SAFale yeast
• 2 Hot Chilies

Method
• Heat 5 litres of water then add glucose, malt, lemons & ginger & simmer for 20 minutes.

• Sterilize your fermenter according to directions on the sterilizing compound.

• Add about 12 litres of cold water into your fermenter. Pour the hot mixture through a straining bag (available at homebrew suppliers) into the fermenter.

• Top up with cold water to the 22 litre mark add the yeast nutrient & stir well.

• Make sure the temperature is 30C or less & add the yeast, fit a fermentation lock in the lid of the fermenter & half fill it with water.

• The fermentation should start within 24 hours although it usually ony takes a couple of hours to start. When it starts, bubbles should be rising through the ginger beer & stream through the water in the airlock.

• Allow the ginger beer to ferment until it stops then allow it to settle & clear for 48 hours.

• Use a priming scoop (available from homebrew suppliers) to add a measure of sugar to each bottle.


• Fill the bottle to about 50mm from the top then seal it firmly with a crown seal or screw cap.

• Store these bottles in a warm place for a week or 2 to allow them to condition (become fizzy). They will now be ready to drink.

Notes
You can vary the quantities of lemons & ginger to suit your own taste.


----------



## brettprevans (9/8/12)

Welcome to Ahb. under the sponsor banners there is a search button. Use it like google. Lots of ginger beer recipes. Tonnes. Lots of info on them too. 

I can't get search function to work on my phone atm, buyers there, trust me. I'd post a search result for u if I could get it to work. 

We have made lots of kit ginger beers, from scratch and everything in between.


----------



## Dubes (10/8/12)

Thanks for the info. I am hoping to put down a brew in the next week or to. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## nuggetron (11/8/12)

i did this one and loved it
not as much chilli though
comes out strong though so beware
i may of added extra honey

http://www.beerguide.com.au/forums/topic/1134-ginger-beer/


----------



## Dubes (11/8/12)

nuggetron said:


> i did this one and loved it
> not as much chilli though
> comes out strong though so beware
> i may of added extra honey
> ...





Just had a look at this. Are you able to tell me alcohol%. Also do you just do the kit as per normal. Thinking of making this tomorrow.


----------



## brettprevans (11/8/12)

There's not much extra sugar in that recipe so it going to be only slightly high than than the kit says. I wouldn't use , less of people have had luck with bundy ginger refresher


----------



## nuggetron (12/8/12)

Dubes said:


> Just had a look at this. Are you able to tell me alcohol%. Also do you just do the kit as per normal. Thinking of making this tomorrow.



basically i brought ginger marmalade 
i think it was about 8% from memory
really refreshing

quick warning buying that much ginger is hella expensive


----------



## bum (12/8/12)

nuggetron said:


> quick warning buying that much ginger is hella expensive


500g is a lot? Better not tell that to my 2kg batches.

Go to the asian markets. Lots cheaper and significantly better quality than the stuff you get at chain supermarkets. Plus you're not giving any money to the chain supermarkets - which is always a plus.


----------



## Dubes (14/8/12)

nuggetron said:


> i did this one and loved it
> not as much chilli though
> comes out strong though so beware
> i may of added extra honey
> ...



Put this brew down on Sunday. It's fermenting away nicely. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## nuggetron (14/8/12)

bum said:


> 500g is a lot? Better not tell that to my 2kg batches.
> 
> Go to the asian markets. Lots cheaper and significantly better quality than the stuff you get at chain supermarkets. Plus you're not giving any money to the chain supermarkets - which is always a plus.



oh i used more than that plus i assumed that the 500 grams is the final result not what u pay for i think i brought 1.5 kilos or something but yes asian supermarkets are gold for fresh herbs fruit and veges especially random ones


----------

